# An brief update one year after the Forums generosity in supporting Fabian



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

It's now a year since Fabian was presented with grinder, machine and huge array of additional coffee related items, following a ridiculously generous donation by so many coffee forum members.

So it is the perfect time for a little update. One year on and whilst now in his last year at school, Fabian is a very handy lad to have around. My social status in the village has been cranked up a level since having an on call barista. That said, when the coffee loving electrician comes around, very little work seems to get done.

Fabian is now a little expert. He works Sat and Sunday in a coffee shop and impressively - they have no idea that he is legally blind.

We still get ongoing advice occasional visits from CoffeeChap - who has kindly introduced Fabian to a host of different grinders and beans.

He continues to support Fabian in all manner of way, some more unexpected than others.

So one year on and a huge thank you to everyone that was involved in last years festive kindness. And a happy, happy Christmas to all of you.

Sophie x


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Random acts of kindness, unbeatable.

Ian


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Unbeatable indeed Ian, last year when I went round to do the training and set up the machine for Fabian, I was astounded at the generosity of all on here that contributed to getting Fabian set up with some great kit and found it an absolute pleasure going round to impart a little knowledge. It is now refreshing going round there and having Fabian show me a few little tricks of the trade....

To all The guys and girls that make up this little community of ours, " a very merry Christmas to you all"


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Hats off to everyone who helped out.

Glad to hear things are going so well


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

What an amazing forum and generosity


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Lovely to read at christmas, and what a great start provided by the forum for fabian.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Good to hear Fabians progress and this helping with his weekend work


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Great to hear he's getting on so well


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Is there a thread somewhere relating to the original story?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Sean said:


> Is there a thread somewhere relating to the original story?


This was the thread about donations http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?12799-Help-Needed

But if you search on Fabian as the key word you'll see threads around the delivery and other stuff


----------



## mhv (Oct 17, 2014)

Sean said:


> Is there a thread somewhere relating to the original story?


Yes, wondered that too.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=13540


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Glad Fabian is getting on well. It's nice to remember that we do some good stuff on here other that argue the toss over our particular approach to making a hot beverage

As Absurd and fantastic as it is


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Wow, I'm sorry I wasn't a member back then.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

This is a great story, and so good to hear... Especially this time of year!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

It's great to see that the equipment and ongoing support from Dave is having such a positive impact with Fabian. Thanks for letting us know how he's getting on. It's truly amazing that the colleagues in the shop don't know his sight problems!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I joined this forum long after this all happened but from the energy and the vibe here I am not at all surprised.

Which leads me to ask.... In view of this great news update and the "spark" ignited in Fabian by the goodwill of the members, Is there anything he still needs? Anything that might allow him to progress further?

I should think that another year of subscription beans might be welcomed..... whaddaya say Mods? .....fellas?

coffeechap why don't you have a chat then if you decide to go with this, count me in for a tenner.

....and Sophie, I think that the guys here may have aimed the help at Fabian but it seems to have rubbed off on you too which pleases me no end. Thank you for keeping us up to date.

Not so grumpy daddy


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Totally lost for words.

Thank you to all who generously gave their time, equipment or donations towards Fabian's equipment and training

We have many wonderful members and a message such as this really brings it home how much of a difference we can make when we all work together


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

grumpydaddy said:


> I joined this forum long after this all happened but from the energy and the vibe here I am not at all surprised.
> 
> Which leads me to ask.... In view of this great news update and the "spark" ignited in Fabian by the goodwill of the members, Is there anything he still needs? Anything that might allow him to progress further?
> 
> ...


Thanks for this idea, however he pretty much has everything that he needs or wants in relation to coffee now, if we wanted to do anything and only if people wanted to contribute, perhaps we could do a donation to guide dogs for the blind, I am pretty sure that Fabian and sophie would be pretty made up with that gesture.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Great idea Dave. I already have a direct debit to guide dogs for the blind but would gladly put to a forum donation. Could also donate a couple of dogs ..... Maybe not


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

^^ You beat me to it with the dogs


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Thanks for this idea, however he pretty much has everything that he needs or wants in relation to coffee now, if we wanted to do anything and only if people wanted to contribute, perhaps we could do a donation to guide dogs for the blind, I am pretty sure that Fabian and sophie would be pretty made up with that gesture.


No one needs to donate anything.

I would say this:

When I came on here seeking advice on a grinder for Fabian, it was because losing his eyesight had given him an unwanted identity of 'The visually impaired teenage.' Up to that point, he had just been a normal teenage boy. From his diagnosis onwards he was treated like a disabled pupil.

His interest in coffee, the couple of sessions of training kindly given by Maxwell at Colonna & Small in Bath and the phenomenal generosity of forum members in uniting to equip him - was more than anyone had ever expected and gave Fabian the vehicle to form a new identity and a skill set that has now given him a job. Whether he travels, goes to university or take this up as a full time career, he know has a skill that can provide both passion and income.

Thanks to you lot and the wonderful backbone that is Patrick, Fabian now has a job and some confidence in at least one area.

So I would simply say this. With four boys, I know plenty of teenage boys - several of which have grown up with little confidence or written off by the schools they have attended.

Could be dyslexia, a rubbish childhood or a disability like Fabians. Next time you come across one that shows an interest in coffee - take your passion and show them how to make one. It's a skill set easily passed on and one that could see them take up a job that they otherwise would never have thought of.

And when you do, think of Fabian and the difference you lot made.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Truly heartwarming to hear.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Can't argue with any of that except maybe this bit.....



> It's a skill set easily passed on


I'm not entirely convinced us new guys can agree with you there


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for the update, great to hear Fabian's enjoying his coffee skills.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

After cybermondays, blackfridays, panicsaturdays - here is a real story about Christmas. Thanks for sharing it Sophie - it has cheered me up no end.


----------

